# Best small engine brand?



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

What is the best small engine brand (In your opinion)?

For me?
It would have to be Wisconsin Engines.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Honda and Robin Subaru are tough to beat and very reliable engines in my opinion. Had very good luck with them.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I like the Wisconsin and Briggs and Stratton myself


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

I would have to say the Honda have them on numerous relift pumps and they never fail to start. Just got one of the Subaru engines it is on a seed tender and it spins a hydraulic pump so far it has worked great, but long term I can't tell you anything about this one.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Honda lasts a long time, Briggs 2 cylinder Vanguards, Kholer, (not the home depot cheapies)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kawasaki also makes a VERY good small engine but they are not a widely used engine. I see a fair number of them on ZTR's and the Pa 540 Kawasaki in my F525 has been a real trooper as far as reliability.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

I like Kawasaki, Honda and Kohler Pro. (in that order)


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kawasaki's are very quiet and nice


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2007)

I grew up with a Clinton on push mower, couldn't kill it. Started running ruff one day, the carb had about 1/2 inch gap between it and the block! Too bad I can't find parts any more. cruisin


----------

